# Food processing license - NY or PA?



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

In New York State as long as you're selling honey direct to the customers and it's you own you do not need inspection as a food plant. I do not know about PA.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel, Thanks now I just have to find out about PA...


----------

